# C.C SODA bottle



## akpi (Dec 3, 2004)

Hello.  I have a 6 1/2 oz bottle with "C.C. SODA" embossed twice on the shoulder, "PROPERTY OF COCA COLA BOTTLING CO." embossed around the bottom, "6 1/2 OUNCES" also embossed on the bottom, and "DeRIDDER LA." embossed on the base.  I know where DeRidder Louisiana is because I live near there but that all I know about this bottle.  Does anyone know anything about this bottle or its value.  Thank you all very much.

 Kevin


----------



## digdug (Dec 3, 2004)

This bottle would be used by the local Coca Cola bottler. They would sell Ginger Ale, etc.
 soda in these bottles.  The cap would show what flavor it was.  Value on these bottles are hard to figure out.  The C.C. Soda is fairly common. I've seen them from many different bottlers across the U.S.    The particular bottler is what may make it valuable.
 Smaller bottlers, or ones that were open a short time worth more, etc.   I've seen other bottlers sell for $5 to $20.


----------

